# Filling propane tanks



## havasu (Dec 19, 2016)

Being very lazy, but when my BBQ or outdoor heaters need a new bottle of propane, I usually run up to Home Depot and pick up a pretty, freshly painted 5 gallon container. Lately, the prices keep climbing and the containers feel real light. I went to a RV repair facility and had them refill my containers. They are now about 8 pounds heavier and they are full to the top. 

I mentioned this to the worker and they confirmed that the propane replacement tanks are purposely filled to only 3/4 full to accommodate all the transporting, heat and delayed usage. I would have paid $42.50 for two new tanks, but these refills only cost me $36.

Anyone else hear this same stuff? Has Home Depot has been ripping me off for years?


----------



## johnjh2o (Dec 19, 2016)

Not just home depot but all the stores and gas stations the sell replacement tanks.


----------



## frodo (Dec 19, 2016)

find a propane filling station.   take your tank to him,  he will fill it and charge you what is actually in the tank


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2016)

Full is 80% on any tank for expansion so yes all those companies that refill tanks for you to exchange are not being honest but they never tell you how much you are getting.


----------



## havasu (Dec 19, 2016)

Damn, I wish someone would have told me years earlier. You seasoned veterans have any other cost cutting measures for me?


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2016)

havasu said:


> Damn, I wish someone would have told me years earlier. You seasoned veterans have any other cost cutting measures for me?



Buy low, sell high.


----------



## havasu (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, and don't get divorced, or better yet, never marry?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 20, 2016)

The two big players in rent-a-propane around here are Amerigas & Blue Rhino. Both use the standard 20lb tanks and both only fill them to 15 lbs. It says so right on their labels. That is also how they can offer a competitive price vs. filling the tank yourself. Break it down to price per pound at the market rate in your area to see if it is worth the convenience.

BTW, we had this same conversation in 2014. Check the "similar threads" listed below.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> The two big players in rent-a-propane around here are Amerigas & Blue Rhino. Both use the standard 20lb tanks and both only fill them to 15 lbs. It says so right on their labels. That is also how they can offer a competitive price vs. filling the tank yourself. Break it down to price per pound at the market rate in your area to see if it is worth the convenience.
> 
> BTW, we had this same conversation in 2014. Check the "similar threads" listed below.



Yep havasu, quit spending so much time cleaning the pool and read the forum more often. And donuts are cheaper by the dozen at Dunken Donuts....


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2016)

I only get a filled tank if my tank is having issues and I need a new tank.


----------



## havasu (Dec 20, 2016)

Damn me for wasting everyone's typewriter ink for posting a question that was asked on 05/24/2010. :hide:

I'll be out cleaning the pool, eating my Krispy Kreme Donuts....


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2016)

I thought I saw that question a hundred years ago.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

Chris said:


> I only get a filled tank if my tank is having issues and I need a new tank.



Up here the tank has to be less than 10 years old to be refilled and having the valve changed cost more than a new tank for a 20 pounder .
The people who sell full tanks or 3/4 full tanks work with a different set of rules and the valves are often older.

The local re fill people will not fill an exchange tank.


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 20, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Up here the tank has to be less than 10 years old to be refilled and having the valve changed cost more than a new tank for a 20 pounder .
> The people who sell full tanks or 3/4 full tanks work with a different set of rules and the valves are often older.
> 
> The local re fill people will not fill an exchange tank.



They will here.  For the Scout Troop we have a guy that will top off the tanks, most will only touch an empty tank.  He just charges us what we need to fill the tank.  Handy because we sometimes don't have a spare if we have a lot on the campout so it is nice to get them topped off before they go empty.

For my own use I typically just go the Blue Rhino route.  There isn't a refill station close to my house so the convenience of heading to Lowe's 2 miles away is worth the higher cost.  Plus the tank is clean and freshly painted.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> They will here.  For the Scout Troop we have a guy that will top off the tanks, most will only touch an empty tank.  He just charges us what we need to fill the tank.  Handy because we sometimes don't have a spare if we have a lot on the campout so it is nice to get them topped off before they go empty.
> 
> For my own use I typically just go the Blue Rhino route.  There isn't a refill station close to my house so the convenience of heading to Lowe's 2 miles away is worth the higher cost.  Plus the tank is clean and freshly painted.



I have no problem with the business and the convenience but they should tell you the price per pound , gal, liter. 

Just so people know what they are getting before they buy into one system or the other.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2016)

Several refill places here have a minimum for those BBQ tanks at 15-20 bucks. I go to my rv place to avoid this


----------



## havasu (Dec 20, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I have no problem with the business and the convenience but they should tell you the price per pound , gal, liter.
> 
> Just so people know what they are getting before they buy into one system or the other.



Thank you Neal. This was my thinking all along. :agree:


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here I always go to Rent a Wreck. He fills any tank that has the new valve on the Top that allows venting. Most places around here will only fill a tank that has the handle hole rolled out. it is a quick way to see how old a tank is because at some point they switched the direction of the roll or something. The worst thing they do is the companies like Blue Rhino put a plastic shrink tube with their label on it around the tank. That causes the tank to rust out super-fast. If you want to refill one just take your pocket knife and take it off. Wall mart sells empty tanks in the store but for less money you can buy one out front with 15 lbs in it. They don&#8217;t call it a tank rental it is a tank exchange and the first time around you are paying for it. 

Now I don&#8217;t want to hear about this for 6 more years.


----------

